# Heating & Lighting



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

I'm looking at attempting an emmersed bowl, it will be in the bedroom and I like my bedroom cool so usually the radiator is turned off and the window is open, so what's the best way to keep a bowl warm? I was going to use an LED lamp that's only 3watts but bright as hell, but this will not give off any heat
What's your thoughts?


----------



## Arana (10 Jan 2013)

You can get heated mats from garden centers for keeping seed trays warm, not sure that would be man enough for the job though


----------



## dw1305 (10 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


> You can get heated mats from garden centers for keeping seed trays warm, not sure that would be man enough for the job though


 I've got a couple of these and they work pretty well. The ones with thermostats are more expensive.

The ones I've got were from Biogreen (with the TER 2/GB thermostat), but if I bought some more I wouldn't bother with the thermostat, and either just use a time switch or use a cheaper mat and thermostat like "HABISTAT" ones they sell for vivariums.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

Yes I thought about getting one that would go the length of the shelf and sit 3 / 4 pots in it


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Jan 2013)

reptile heat mats under the tank work well as Darrel mentioned, fairly cheap too.


----------



## roadmaster (10 Jan 2013)

dean said:


> I'm looking at attempting an emmersed bowl, it will be in the bedroom and I like my bedroom cool so usually the radiator is turned off and the window is open, so what's the best way to keep a bowl warm? I was going to use an LED lamp that's only 3watts but bright as hell, but this will not give off any heat
> What's your thoughts?


 
My apologies for straying from the topic but ,,,what are the fish in your avatar?


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Jan 2013)

How essential is the heat part people? I'm thinking the same but my wide bowl vase would not got any sort of benefit from a heat mat due to the shape..?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dean (11 Jan 2013)

Do they still make heating cables? If so would they be of any use in a small base area ?


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Jan 2013)

easerthegeezer said:


> reptile heat mats under the tank work well as Darrel mentioned, fairly cheap too.


They work very well under tanks but can you think of anything that would help a wabi kusa style growth ? Vase shaped.. I had never heard of heating it as such till now..

Dean I think a heat write would be a solution if needed. I guess u could coil it round the inside of the bowl your self too?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dean (17 Jan 2013)

Gone for the plunge and got 4 heat matts and a habitat 

The fish in my avatar are jordenella Floridae


----------



## dean (23 Jan 2013)

Have a look at my journal "coming out of the closet " and tell me what you think


----------

